# Audi TTS Carpet mats



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Unfortunately it appears that Audi premium car mats are no longer available. Can anyone recommend a company that makes high quality mats for the TT/TTS Roadster.


----------



## pashkito (Mar 26, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Audi-Acc ... B007VQWALI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

pashkito said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Audi-Accessories-8J1061520041-Weather/dp/B007VQWALI
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do carpet mats for a mk2 fit the mk3 as the advert refers to the mk2. Ps it's the carpet mats rather than the rubber ones.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Have Audi stopped shipping the TTS with carpet mats? Mine came with fronts.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Alan Sl said:


> pashkito said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Audi-Accessories-8J1061520041-Weather/dp/B007VQWALI
> ...


Someone I know used this company for replacement mats in her Golf R and said that the quality was much better than VW-supplied 'luxury mats' - and cost a lot less. The same may well also be true of Audi. You can specify various higher grades of carpet at extra cost, and have logos put on too. Edging is all well stitched and can be a different colour from the mat.

https://www.carmats2u.co.uk/audi-tt-coupe-roadster-mk3-2015-onwards-2398-p.asp


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

phazer said:


> Have Audi stopped shipping the TTS with carpet mats? Mine came with fronts.


They still come with mats. I prefer the premium carpets mats which I would use in the summer,I then use the ones supplied in the winter rather than rubber mats.


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

https://audipartsdirect.co.uk - (Cardiff Audi - Parts) showing both premium and rubber Audi mats and both with a discount.
Assume these are to fit MK3 ?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

I must have "non-premium". They literally seem like cardboard, but at least it came with all-weathers.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Premium on ebay too https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-...816392&hash=item288157999e:g:Mt4AAOSwk49dMDsW


----------



## GDR-TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi I have 2 sets of genuine Audi mats for sale
One is the carpet version with the TT logo and grey trim, and the other is the rubber version. Both genuine Audi, brand new and unused. 
Would like to sell of both pairs as no longer own the car.
I'm in Bridge of Weir near Glasgow.


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

GDR-TT said:


> Hi I have 2 sets of genuine Audi mats for sale
> One is the carpet version with the TT logo and grey trim, and the other is the rubber version. Both genuine Audi, brand new and unused.
> Would like to sell of both pairs as no longer own the car.
> I'm in Bridge of Weir near Glasgow.


PM sent on the mats!


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm also after a front set of premium carpet mats with the TTS logo. Really struggling to find any with the TTS logo specifically. The ones that are in the car now are sort of ribbed and not that great it has to be said.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you can buy genuine rubber mats with TTS logo, the carpet ones only with TT logo (or without)


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks for the info Kevin.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Alan Sl said:


> pashkito said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Audi-Accessories-8J1061520041-Weather/dp/B007VQWALI
> ...


No. Carpet mats for mk2 DO NOT fit mk 3 either standard OR rubber.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I bought a new set only a few weeks ago (from the Dealer) and plenty of OEM being sold online. Not so sure they've discontinued them :wink:


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

I bought rubber TTS mats OEM, similar to photo but with TTS logo - really hard wearing and easy to keep clean


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I bought them me too but only for winter time, otherwise I use the carpet ones with TT logo


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

During the summer when cleaning my car someone, who thought they were helping, took a pressure washer to one of my Genuine RS mats and managed to damage it! They thought the grey black stuff coming off the mat was muck, it was actually the pile :x

I was considering ordering some of these after market mats which seem cheap, are customisable and have good reviews on the Audizine site. I did however manage to track down a nicely discounted set through the local dealer.

But You could get these with the S logo, and stitching to match existing or car colour.

https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... N1CPRHJrjE


----------



## point7 (Mar 4, 2016)

i recently bought these mats

https://www.tuning-art.com/en/floor-mat ... ine/a-528/


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Front mats and tiny rear mats installed, definitely looking different:


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Seeing some of these aftermarket mats you guys are buying, I think I'd stick with OEM - rubber or carpet, they look a lot better IMO. Each to their own - of course


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

+1 Definitely.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

same feeling.
I went for aftermaket just for the rear ones


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

I must admit that I chose the same company that did the custom mats in my Leon, and they looked amazing. I'm not anywhere near as impressed with these, and the main part of the mat is supposed to be charcoal. Hmm.


----------



## James Smith (Mar 4, 2020)

I recently purchased diamond floor mats and I was impressed of its luxurious look! Overall satisfaction met as it has full floor coverage to protect my interiors from dirt and mud.
It is really helpful because it stays right in place, especially I have children with me all the time. The quality of the item is what I have expected.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Swapped the mats out for something that's far better!...



















If anyone is after a set of 4 mats (drivers mat shown in previous post) cheap, let me know.


----------



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

jonnieb2018 said:


> I bought rubber TTS mats OEM, similar to photo but with TTS logo - really hard wearing and easy to keep clean


Same here, prefer these to the carpets, personally...


----------



## YorkshireOnFire (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi, anyone know where I can get the rubber TTS mats?


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

James Smith said:


> I recently purchased diamond floor mats and I was impressed of its luxurious look! Overall satisfaction met as it has full floor coverage to protect my interiors from dirt and mud.
> It is really helpful because it stays right in place, especially I have children with me all the time. The quality of the item is what I have expected.


I saw these advertised a lot lately. Some colours and patterns look good others do not. Have you got any pics?


----------



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

YorkshireOnFire said:


> Hi, anyone know where I can get the rubber TTS mats?


I got mine from "Jardine motors" £30 + del


----------

